# The Last Battle -Poem FROM our Beloved Pets



## caz&sam

Just wondered if anyone had come across this. Someone gave me this when I lost my darling Cocker Spaniel Her picci is on my homepage.

*The Last Battle*
_
If it should be that I should grow old and weak
and pain may keep me from my sleep
Then you must do what must be done
For this Last Battle cant be won

You will be sad, I understand
But let not Grief then, stay your hand
you'll not want me to suffer, so;
When my time comes, gently let me go.

We've had so many happy years
What is to come - it holds no fears
Now This day, more than all the rest
Your Love and Devotion must stand the test.

So take me where my needs, they'll tend
Stay with me until the end
Hold me close and talk to me
Until my eyes no longer see.

For I know, you too, in time will see
it is a kindness you do for me
For although my tail, its last has waved
From pain and suffering, Ive been saved.

Dont Grieve, that it must be you
Who must decide this thing to do;
We've been so close we two, these years;
Dont let your heart hold any tears.

In memory of my darling Giddy, and for all our pets,
we will meet again over that bridge.:closedeyes:

xxxx_


----------



## sylneo

That's so lovely but so so sad, it made me cry


----------



## Guest

Such a lovely poem....says so much


----------



## caz&sam

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Such a lovely poem....says so much


 Ah thats where ive been going wrong all these years then!!
Our pets think we're einstein, so thats all that matters really :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## caz&sam

sylneo said:


> That's so lovely but so so sad, it made me cry


Sorry I made u cry  I still shed a tear over her now and then but I truly believe we'll see them again one day. :drool:


----------



## sylneo

caz&sam said:


> Sorry I made u cry  I still shed a tear over her now and then but I truly believe we'll see them again one day. :drool:


There's no need to be sorry. I lost my previous dog 9 years ago, he was only 5 and I still miss him so much. Still makes me cry when I think about him so I understand what you going through. They are our baby, soulmate, best friend and definitely the best listener when you need to talk


----------

